

Instagram is debasing real photography - uladzislau
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jul/19/instagram-debasing-real-photography

======
joshschreuder
In the same way that Twitter is debasing news reporting?

It's not supposed to be photography - it's microblogging with pictures instead
of words. It's not supposed to be 'look how creative I am with my 20 inbuilt
filters', it's 'look at what I'm doing now'.

------
secretwhistle
"Debasing real photography."

Whose definition of "real"?

According to her, she uses software to edit her images, which some
photographers would claim to debase real photography. Digital cameras debased
real photography because people could snap thousands of photos to end up with
a few keepers.

Everything "debases" something for someone whose objective stance is basically
"the way I do things is the only correct way."

For instance: DJs complained for years with each format change and advancement
debased the "purity" of vinyl. "Real" DJs didn't use CDs/mp3s/Ableton/etc.

The nostalgia here isn't limited to grainy Instamatic filters.

~~~
zem
i expected to see the same old bullshit about how photography ought to take
real creativity and instagram is making it too easy and devaluing the work
real experts do, but i was pleasantly surprised by the article. the author is
taking the far more reasonable stance that instagram-filtered pictures look
crappy and that it's actually possible to take very decent pictures with a
cellphone these days if you will only give its built-in, unfiltered camera a
proper chance.

